# Won Gift Card From Jeffers!!!!



## Emmetts Dairy (Feb 18, 2011)

Just sharing!!!  I won a gift card from Jeffers Livestock Facebook Friday!!!

  


Just thought Id share!! Excited about my win!!!!


----------



## lilhill (Feb 18, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!  That will come in handy.


----------



## cattlecait (Feb 18, 2011)

I saw that! Congrats!


----------

